# Методика доктора Трофименко



## Alex12345 (11 Фев 2011)

Кто что может сказать про методику доктора Трофименко:
http://www.trofimenko.com.ua/osteoall.html
Он пишет что остеохондроз, грыжи возникают из за мышечных спазмов. И следовательно сколько ни удаляй грыжи - спазм никуда не денется и грыжа возникнет снова. Нужно ликвидировать спазм растяжением.
Верна ли она?


----------



## Семен (14 Фев 2011)

Почитайте Сителя, очень уж методика им "попахивает".... Только у него объяснено почему, что и как и очень много упражнения на растяжку. 

Читайте форум, тут очень много инфы про "мышечные спазмы", "катание на горных лыжах", "поднятие тяжестей" и прочего...
Если б грыжи возникали от мышечных спазмов и только, а не от того что пианино тащишь на 5 этаж, то операций бы не было, и этого форума тоже..

И мне всегда любопытен вопрос, а вот на фотках кто показывает упражнения, в частности тетки всякие, интересно у них есть проблемы с поясницей....а то так загнешься и  привезут в больницу в таком же положении....


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Фев 2011)

Никакой "методики доктора Трофимова" не существует. А есть мануальная терапия, которая и решает проблемы с позвоночником в комплексе, в том числе и методами, которые описаны в представленной здесь книге. Точка зрения в ней изложенная общеизвестна с 70-х годов прошлого столетия и в свое время широко дисскутировалась. Но нам так и не удалось свести все причины болей в спине к мышечному спазму. Хотя его участие в процессе болезни - несомненно.


----------



## mgn (14 Фев 2011)

Семен! Не говори!
Мне тоже интересно.
Скачал у Пилюлько упражения для поясницы, при межпозвонковой грыже.
Интересно, через какое время после обострения демонстратор это продемонстрировала?
Будьте здоровы!
Андрей.


----------



## Lari (14 Фев 2011)

Текст из метода:
*...И ещё раз: не принимайте серьёзно рекомендации относительно того, что всё необходимо делать с прямой спиной и никогда не слушайте тех, кто рекомендует носить корсет при остеохондрозе, сколиозе и даже межпозвонковых грыжах!!!*

Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста.


----------



## Семен (14 Фев 2011)

Да смысл коммнетировать, у каждого "свой метод" и он его будет защищать до упора, но природу не обманешь, у кого-то проходит и просто так, ничего не делаея, на моем веку два человека, у девченки одной 15мм грыжа, у парня 12мм, ничего не кололи, никакие системы, какие-то пчелы и все, и таблетки типо Найза. и как ни странно через год все номрально у обоих, "забыли о спине", но тяжести не таскают  и ведут правильный образ жизни ...

Думаю, что у каждого человека есть "свой метод", и орагнизм слушать нужно, особенно боль, боль это все-таки друг, я не пью обезболивающие и не прокалываюсь ничем, просто не таскаю тяжелое и не "фаначу" в спорте. Раньше было стыдно не помочь родственникам куль картошки занести, а щас нет, здроровье дороже. Если что-то начинается не очень хорошее, то просто ложусь и все, отдыхаю...


----------

